# persistence.xml in JFX Projekt einbinden



## Shibas (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem eine Verbindung mit meiner Datenbank herzustellen. Ich hab meine persistence.xml in einen META-INF order unter Project/src/META-INF/ gepackt. Ich bin den Code jetzt mehrmals schon durchgegangen aber ich kann meinen fehler einfach nicht finden ich bekomme immer eine persistent-unit not found exception.

In einen Dynamic Web Project das funktioniert es ohne Probleme aber in einem FX Projekt scheint er die Meta datei nicht finden zu können. 

kann mir kann mir jemand sagen ob ich was übersehn habe? Ich hab jetzt schon das halbe wochenende gesucht aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf.


Project
-------src
----------MainApp.java
-------META-INF
----------persistence.xml


Methodenausschnitt aus MainApp.java


```
EntityManagerFactory entityManagerFactory;
entityManagerFactory = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("database");
```

Persistence.xml

[XML]<persistence xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"
   xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
   xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence
    http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_1_0.xsd"
   version="1.0">

   <persistence-unit name="database" transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">
   <provider>org.eclipse.persistence.jpa.PersistenceProvider</provider>

		<!-- MySQL -->
		<properties>
			<property name="eclipselink.jdbc.driver" value="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" />
  	 		<property name="eclipselink.jdbc.url" value="jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/PersonenDatenbank" />
   			<property name="eclipselink.jdbc.user" value="root" />
   			<property name="eclipselink.jdbc.password" value=""/>
   			<!-- <property name="eclipselink.ddl-generation" value="drop-and-create-tables"/>-->
   			<property name="eclipselink.logging.level" value="info"/>
		</properties>
	</persistence-unit>

</persistence>[/XML]


----------



## jstei001 (12. Jun 2014)

Hast du darauf geachtet das dein Datenbankserver gestartet ist? Ich nehme mal an dein DynamicWeb project deployest du auf irgendeinem Application-Server (Glassfish z.B.) es kann sein das der Container deine Datenbank automatisch hochfährt aber deine FX-Anwendung dies nicht tut.

Allerdings kenne ich mich mit FX nicht aus, dass ist nur eine Vermutung.

Kontrollier mal deine fertige Jar Datei ob die persistenceunit wirklich auch unter dem Meta-INF Ordner landet.


----------



## JeromeC (17. Jun 2014)

Was genau ist ein JFX-Projekt? Ich denke mal nicht JavaFX, das hätte nichts mit einem Webprojekt am Hut.


----------

